# Certified trainer vs certified coder



## sharlowm (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi. Can someone who knows clarify for me...I know all CPCs will need to take test by 9/14 in order to maintain credentials..and that will require some level of training in ICD 10. My question relates to becoming a certified trainer, (ie certified by AAPC or AHIMA) as an icd 10 INSTRUCTOR. Is there any REQUIREMENT (if so, please cite) that anyone who teaches internally (ie within a hospital or MD group setting) HAS TO BE  a certified trainer?? Or is it enough that people who are charged with training educate themselves via seminars, on line tutorials etc and then train staff appropriately? thanks


----------



## dkeown (Jun 10, 2011)

sharlowm said:


> Hi. Can someone who knows clarify for me...I know all CPCs will need to take test by 9/14 in order to maintain credentials..and that will require some level of training in ICD 10. My question relates to becoming a certified trainer, (ie certified by AAPC or AHIMA) as an icd 10 INSTRUCTOR. Is there any REQUIREMENT (if so, please cite) that anyone who teaches internally (ie within a hospital or MD group setting) HAS TO BE  a certified trainer?? Or is it enough that people who are charged with training educate themselves via seminars, on line tutorials etc and then train staff appropriately? thanks



I would think that in order to qualify as a trainer, one would need to obtain the PMCC certification (https://www.aapc.com/partner/professional-medical-coding-instructor.aspx).  I would certainly feel more comfortable knowing that the person "teaching" has such a set of credentials.

David Keown, CPC, OCS


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jun 27, 2011)

AHIMA offers a program for training ICD-10 trainers.  Here's the link.

http://www.ahima.org/icd10/trainers.aspx


----------

